# I put vodka in my Bunny's drink sipper



## The Great Goose (Sep 17, 2016)

She's running around and she's trashed the hutch!!!

Just like mummy


----------



## mdk (Sep 17, 2016)

Hooray for animal abuse! Creep.


----------



## mdk (Sep 17, 2016)

I hope your rabbit eats your face off when you pass out.


----------



## The Great Goose (Sep 17, 2016)

mdk said:


> I hope your rabbit eats your face off when you pass out.


I'm sober. I gave it up.


----------



## The Great Goose (Sep 17, 2016)

mdk said:


> Hooray for animal abuse! Creep.


She's not an alcoholic, so she's allowed.


----------



## Mr Natural (Sep 17, 2016)

What's the point of keeping an animal in a cage?


----------



## The Great Goose (Sep 17, 2016)

Mr Clean said:


> What's the point of keeping an animal in a cage?


Sometimes she stays in there to give mummy a break. If she wasn't in there she would have trashed the house by now.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Sep 17, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > What's the point of keeping an animal in a cage?
> ...



Who fucking cares.  Trashed house for trashed genetalia.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 17, 2016)

I sure hope you are trolling.  If not, you should be arrested for cruelty to animals.  You are going to kill that poor bunny.  You are unfit to own a pet.


----------



## The Great Goose (Sep 17, 2016)

She's been out of the hutch for a while now. Finally she's starting to slow down. She looks a bit wobbly.


----------



## The Great Goose (Sep 17, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I sure hope you are trolling.  If not, you should be arrested for cruelty to animals.  You are going to kill that poor bunny.  You are unfit to own a pet.


Don't worry, it's a transgendered bunny.


----------



## The Great Goose (Sep 17, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...


What is with you social progressives and your hatred of Transgendered people?


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 17, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I sure hope you are trolling.  If not, you should be arrested for cruelty to animals.  You are going to kill that poor bunny.  You are unfit to own a pet.
> ...



It will die from alcohol, you dumb POS.  I hope someone turns you in.


----------



## The Great Goose (Sep 17, 2016)

I've got her eating bacon.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 17, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> I've got her eating bacon.



Yup, another crazed transgender retard.  Like I said, you people have serious mental issues.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 17, 2016)

mdk said:


> Hooray for animal abuse! Creep.



This "person" belongs in a mental institution.


----------



## mdk (Sep 17, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Hooray for animal abuse! Creep.
> ...



It's cruel. Poor bun-bun.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 17, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> I've got her eating bacon.



Rabbits can't digest meat.  You should give your rabbit to me.  Being a REAL woman, I know how to nurture and care for it and make it grow strong and healthy and happy.  You are going to kill it because you are a clueless moron.


----------



## The Great Goose (Sep 17, 2016)

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



I'm just trolling! 

Wth would a rabbit even drink vodka??? It's not like it had a hard day at the office


----------



## Tehon (Sep 18, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Rabbits like the sugar in alcohol. Of course vodka doesn't contain much if any sugar, so I don't think that would be its drink of choice........unless you offered it the green apple flavor, I could see it going for that.


----------



## The Great Goose (Sep 18, 2016)

Tehon said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


yes I can't imagine a rabbit drinking vodka. 

I don't know if they drink fruit juice.


----------



## Tehon (Sep 18, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > The Great Goose said:
> ...


*I don't know if they drink fruit juice.*

If you have a rabbit then you already know the answer to this and are still trolling.

For the record, I wanted to punch you in the face when I read your OP.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 18, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



seagulls will drink beer 

just saying

--LOL

they get pretty rowdy too


----------



## Alex. (Sep 18, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> She's running around and she's trashed the hutch!!!
> 
> Just like mummy



*"alcohol can cause diarrhoea, decreased coordination, central nervous system problems, breathing difficulties, tremors, coma and death."
*
What is poisonous to rabbits?


You are truly a monster, undeserving of having a pet or caring for anything.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 18, 2016)

Tehon said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...



Me too.  There is nothing funny about abusing animals.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Sep 18, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > The Great Goose said:
> ...



What is it with people who assign views to others and then expect them to take on the role assigned?  Furthermore, what is it with men who transition to women and profess a hatred of feminists and blame "liberals" for all they've suffered as a transgendered person?

These are your positions you staked out.


----------



## The Great Goose (Sep 18, 2016)

Tehon said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


I would have demolished you.


----------



## The Great Goose (Sep 18, 2016)

I think MDK put me on ignore.


----------



## esthermoon (Oct 13, 2016)

Poor bunny! Giving him vodka!
It's scaring


----------



## The Great Goose (Oct 13, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> Poor bunny! Giving him vodka!
> It's scaring


It's a SHE you assumptive bitch!

And I only fill it with wine now. She never has plain water.


----------



## The Great Goose (Oct 13, 2016)

On weekends she has rum.


----------



## esthermoon (Oct 13, 2016)

Giving her rum! Poor bunny! 
It's scaring


----------



## The Great Goose (Oct 13, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> Giving her rum! Poor bunny!
> It's scaring


only a cheapskate would use water.


----------



## The Great Goose (Oct 13, 2016)

Instead of canned food I buy the finest butcher meat for her.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 13, 2016)

foxy my pony as a kid absolutely loved beer 

he would even  steal a bottle if he got the chance


----------



## The Great Goose (Oct 13, 2016)

jon_berzerk said:


> foxy my pony as a kid absolutely loved beer
> 
> he would even  steal a bottle if he got the chance


to think, some people only give them bread and water.


----------



## The Great Goose (Oct 13, 2016)

I woke up to Bunny knocking over her water drinker. she's been charging around doing the rabbit foot bang thing at random.She got a big fright. 

I'm guessing she needs some brandy to settle her nerves.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 13, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > foxy my pony as a kid absolutely loved beer
> ...




foxy acted more like a dog then a pony 

he got to freely roam the yard when we were outside 

he would hang out for BBQ and on occassion slip an opened beer bottle from the table --LOL

he would grab it with his mouth and tilt his head back and shotgun the beer instantly 

--LOL


----------



## The Great Goose (Oct 13, 2016)

Bunny is getting sea food today as a big treat. We are going to the park and we are having a bottle of champagne.


----------

